# Jsf-Seitenaufteilung über div!



## murri38 (11. Aug 2007)

HI,


Ich habe ein festes Menu und würde das gerne abstrahieren und nur darunter den Inhalt neu Laden bzw das menu nicht in jeder Seite neu coden müssen.

Kann ich einzelne div-container neu laden? 

Würde man denn eine Seite über div´s einteilen.???

Fragen über Fragen  :lol:


----------



## freez (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

an deiner Stelle würde ich das mit Tiles machen: wiki.apache.org/myfaces/Tiles_and_JSF

ich denke, das ist genau das, was du willst, nur hat das wenig mit div's zu tun.


----------



## WeirdAl (14. Aug 2007)

Hi,
neben Tiles wären Facelets eine (mMn bessere) Alternative.

Cu
Alex


----------

